# Interval Shortstay Exchange with floater... HKT needed?



## taterhed (Sep 21, 2016)

I've searched google, WMO, TUG, WM and Interval....with no clear results.

Can anybody confirm the following?  Thanks.

When you book a shortstay exchange with Interval using a Worldmark 'float' account, what are the charges?

I believe (guess) that it's 1)Shortstay exchange fee (published on II)  2) Points as listed on shortstay exchange request (variable by nites, resort etc... published on II at time of selection) etc...

BUT, I can't find any information as to whether a HKT is also charged.  In fact several people indicate that an incorrect number of points was withdrawn (10k along with HKT) and then when corrected, the excess points AND HKT were refunded.  I've done some phonecalls too...  got very inconclusive results.

Thanks in advance.....


----------

